# Indemnification clause in snow plowing contract (would you sign?)



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

hey everyone,
just curious of your opinion on signing an indemnification clause in a snow plowing contract it is for a condominium complex. Just curious if you encounter this alot and what your take is.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

are they asking you to sign it? are they basically saying that if anyone slips and falls the condo complex isnt held responsible, you are as the contractor????


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

We do it all the time. This is typical and very common in most commercial contracts of size. 

You can try to cross it out then sign, but it might not fly for you. Property owners want someone else to be held responsible and liable, normal expectation when hiring a professional.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

They think it makes a difference. Just like lots of contractors put they are not repsonsible in their contracts. Its all meaningless, the insurance company of the victim or the victim themself will go after everyone.

I sign them but only after I have a copy of their insurance on file.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

If a customer wanted me to sign something saying I am liable for slip and falls, etc this is what I would do:
Salt when they forecast snow
Plow it when it starts to accumulate and don't stop til the snow stops and the lot is clear
Salt again

Charge them for all of the above

The whole thing comes down to negligence, if you can show you did all of the above no attorney in the world could successfully argue that you were negligent. A pre-salt, dedicated truck on site, and a post salting, what else could you do? NOT GUILTY YOUR HONOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Ipushsnow;782149 said:


> If a customer wanted me to sign something saying I am liable for slip and falls, etc this is what I would do:
> Salt when they forecast snow
> Plow it when it starts to accumulate and don't stop til the snow stops and the lot is clear
> Salt again
> ...


I agree..... I only sign if i copy of there insurance on file. I have one bigger contract that requires a truck be on site, from nov 1 till april 1 they pay $XX per day for it to sit there, They pay XX for plowing every 2 inches, they refused salt. I had them clearly state no salt in contract. if anything ever happens i'll point out they refused salt..


----------

